

Ask HN: Is Agar.io currently making or losing money? - suncanon

Agar.io has had a visibly rapid growth in users over the past weeks. At times, close to 100,000 users appear to be active. I am curious about what their ad monetization looks like in relation to their server costs. Do you suspect they are in the red or the black? Does anyone have a guess as to figures for this?
======
hikz
I think there is very little overhead on both the server side and the client.
Server side is written in C++ with libuv for networking and client side is
written in pure javascript without the use of any frameworks or libraries.

So Agar.io is probably making money.

The dev describes his stack here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9463842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9463842)

